
Show HN: my YC W17 App "Sellbyme – Blog Monetization as It Should Be" - alezozov
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee5Tl5NtoIY
======
steavex
You already applied or just thinking to apply ? Anyway, very cool video made.
How can I join there?

~~~
alezozov
sending soon, thanks for compliment, but any critics also to the product,
would you use it on your site?

------
vivanti
Really cool product!

